# Holsters?



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

What holsters are being used for the Thunder 22?

Will the 22 fit those holsters made for the 380?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

The Bersa pistols are finally popular enough,,,
Most holster manufacturers now list the Thunder 22 and Thunder 380.

But any holster for a Walther PPK will work fine with one small caveat,,,
The Walther has an old style rounded trigger guard
The Bersa has that "combat" trigger guard.










The Thunder 22 and Thunder 380 are identical in size,,,
What fits one will fit the other.

Aarond

.


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

I assumed that, but.........I didn't want to simply just assume!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

